# Favorite Obsure Mythical Creatures?



## Zerulu (Aug 10, 2009)

I love strange, mostly unknown mythical creatures! I want to know what weird critters everyone else has dug up. 

By obscure, I mean something that the general public would probably not recognize. Dragons, unicorns, mermaids, etc., are not what I want to hear about. 

A few of my favorites: crocotta, basilisk,Manticore [link broked?], and the Kirin / Qilin.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 10, 2009)

i dont know any, except for the UniTard. +1 if you get teh reference, not aimed at you Zerulu.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 10, 2009)

Alphyn by far.

I VERY nearly used one for my fursona


----------



## Azure (Aug 10, 2009)

My libido.


----------



## Nick (Aug 10, 2009)

The Paradoxataur.

It only exsists if you don't believe it exsists. But if you believe it exsists, then it doesn't. 

--Demetri Martin


----------



## the grey fox (Aug 10, 2009)

the void whale


----------



## Attaman (Aug 10, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> basilisk, Manticore,


Er, these two aren't obscure.

Can't really think of mythical creatures I go crazy over.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 10, 2009)

tigrex


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 10, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i dont know any, except for the UniTard. +1 if you get teh reference, not aimed at you Zerulu.


Simpsons?


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 10, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Alphyn by far.
> 
> I VERY nearly used one for my fursona


Heraldry critters are super neat. Especially because there is a lot of room for interpretation.



Nick said:


> The Paradoxataur.
> 
> It only exsists if you don't believe it exsists. But if you believe it exsists, then it doesn't.
> 
> --Demetri Martin


Haha, love his comedy. 



Attaman said:


> Er, these two aren't obscure.
> 
> Can't really think of mythical creatures I go crazy over.


I suppose they aren't terribly vague, but I don't ever see them around, aside from maybe Harry Potter stuff of lame giant snake basilik from the second book.


----------



## Shindo (Aug 10, 2009)

Nick said:


> The Paradoxataur.
> 
> It only exsists if you don't believe it exsists. But if you believe it exsists, then it doesn't.
> 
> --Demetri Martin



This is strange because i was planning on saying "Double Hawk"


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 10, 2009)

Shindo said:


> This is strange because i was planning on saying "Double Hawk"



I'm awkward. :c


----------



## Takun (Aug 10, 2009)

Shindo said:


> This is strange because i was planning on saying "Double Hawk"



you, I was going to say double hawk.
I guess satyr then.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 10, 2009)

hands down

Bonnacon

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonnacon


----------



## Tycho (Aug 10, 2009)

The only "obscure mythical creatures" I particularly care for are not from classic mythos such as Greek or Chinese legends.


----------



## Azure (Aug 11, 2009)

Tycho said:


> The only "obscure mythical creatures" I particularly care for are not from classic mythos such as Greek or Chinese legends.


I wonder if the voices in my head count?


----------



## Aurali (Aug 11, 2009)

Dryeena <3


No seriously? 
the Bouda <3


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 11, 2009)

Would the Gergoth count?


----------



## Asswings (Aug 11, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> Heraldry critters are super neat. Especially because there is a lot of room for interpretation.




I had an Alphyn character for awhile. <3 I need to resurrect him, he was fun. And most people haven't even heard of them.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2009)

Kratos.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 11, 2009)

kamaitachis and charlie the unicorn.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 11, 2009)

Inb4dragon
Dragon


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 11, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Inb4dragon
> Dragon



InAfterdragon


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Inb4dragon
> Dragon


 The title says obscure =\.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 11, 2009)

Liger


----------



## Jelly (Aug 11, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> Liger



fuck you
its real


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 11, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Inb4dragon
> Dragon


Obligatory fuck you I'm a dragon.



furrygamer84 said:


> Liger


8|


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 11, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> The title says obscure =\.


I haven't seen one yet. :/


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I haven't seen one yet. :/


 Touche.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 11, 2009)

Swift Cat...


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 11, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Swift Cat...


A google search of that only resulted in a lot of webpages about Taylor Swift's cat. 8|


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 11, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> A google search of that only resulted in a lot of webpages about Taylor Swift's cat. 8|



Considering it's a mythical species of my own creation, that should be all you find...


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 11, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Considering it's a mythical species of my own creation, that should be all you find...



It is information like that that is imperative to the mission.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 11, 2009)

caipora
Dullahan
Rougarou (not sure if thats been spelled right)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 11, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> It is *information like that* that is imperative to the mission.



Thank you, me bad... I'll just go slap myself now (or I'll blame it on my age).   >.<


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 11, 2009)

my fave and perhaps the most obscure is the kelpie of scottish folk lore
it is a montser that lives in a bog and appears to be a white horse stuck in the mud, often depicted with a golden bridel just to be more tempting to try and save. anyone who attempts to save it will be eaten. virgin girls are its fave meal

also the chinese unicorn known as the kirin (aka chi-lin, killina, qui-lin)

there is also odins horse slepiner (spelling?) which has 8 legs


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 11, 2009)

Sane furries.


----------



## Leostale (Aug 11, 2009)

I want the glowing blue bird!


----------



## Shino (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, I feel so unoriginal. Not only did I not recognize any of those, all I can think of is lame PokÃ©mon and Harry Potter creatures.

If you want obscure Trek aliens on the other hand...


----------



## Icarus (Aug 11, 2009)

Cockatrice
Catoblepas
Lamia
Nephilim
All are cool.


----------



## Elessara (Aug 11, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> Liger


 
Tigon... lol
(And yes, both are real)

Mine is the Chupacabra...


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 11, 2009)

The Simurgh. The bird who's seen the world end three times over.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 11, 2009)

Fizzgig


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 11, 2009)

Chayot pulling the Merkabah, Ochan, Quetzalcoatl.
Also, Cthulu, and the Ancient Ones.


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 11, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> my fave and perhaps the most obscure is the kelpie of scottish folk lore
> it is a montser that lives in a bog and appears to be a white horse stuck in the mud, often depicted with a golden bridel just to be more tempting to try and save. anyone who attempts to save it will be eaten. virgin girls are its fave meal
> 
> also the chinese unicorn known as the kirin (aka chi-lin, killina, qui-lin)
> ...


Yes those are all A+. I tend to get kelpies and selkies mixed up because of the similarity in names, though.



Icarus said:


> Cockatrice
> Catoblepas
> Lamia
> Nephilim
> All are cool.


I am learning. 8'D 



ToeClaws said:


> Fizzgig


I WILL SCREAM UNTIL I GET MY WAY. 



jesusfish2007 said:


> Chayot pulling the Merkabah, Ochan, Quetzalcoatl.
> Also, Cthulu, and the Ancient Ones.


O'Rlyeh?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 11, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> Yes those are all A+. I tend to get kelpies and selkies mixed up because of the similarity in names, though.
> 
> 
> I am learning. 8'D
> ...


 
Yig, R'lyeh.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 11, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I haven't seen one yet. :/



And here I was thinking you were going to counter with "Dragons not bastardized by modern media".


----------



## the___dude (Aug 11, 2009)

Mine is the Chinese Fox, looks like a normal fox but has a lifespan of 1000 years or more, supposedly able to start fires with its tail, see the future, and shapeshift.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 11, 2009)

Attaman said:


> And here I was thinking you were going to counter with "Dragons not bastardized by modern media".


;3


----------



## X (Aug 11, 2009)

seriously, i have an entire encyclopedia on creatures like this.

my faves. are: Aitvaras, Amphiptere, and the FillyLoo (no links possible, ill use an encyclopedia description if requested.)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 11, 2009)

X said:


> seriously, i have an entire encyclopedia on creatures like this.
> 
> my faves. are: Aitvaras, Amphiptere, and the FillyLoo (no links possible, ill use an encyclopedia description if requested.)


 
I have a book on the cryptzoo, and it is called "Unexplained!" by Jerome Clark, an upstanding fortean.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 11, 2009)

black dogs are one of my favorites
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_dog_(ghost)


----------



## Nargle (Aug 11, 2009)

Is Taily-po obscure? Or the Black Shuck? Those are cool =3

I wanna get a corgi and then have it wear a shirt that says "Where is my taily-po?" =3


----------



## KRUPAK (Aug 11, 2009)

Probably not obscure enough, but banshees, only because they scare the crap of of me.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 11, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> my fave and perhaps the most obscure is the kelpie of scottish folk lore
> it is a montser that lives in a bog and appears to be a white horse stuck in the mud, often depicted with a golden bridel just to be more tempting to try and save. anyone who attempts to save it will be eaten. virgin girls are its fave meal
> 
> also the chinese unicorn known as the kirin (aka chi-lin, killina, qui-lin)
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyrYcVJAP_s

I hunt kirin


----------



## Adamada (Aug 11, 2009)

Mythical creatures? Hmm... although very vanilla, I'd have to go with the centuar. Not exactly sure it's obscure in the sense you're thinking of, though.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 11, 2009)

Hounds of Tindalos. God damn those things are cool. I want a Hound of Tindalos plushy

http://www.toyvault.com/cthulhu/Hound of Tindalos - Large.jpg


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 11, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Hounds of Tindalos. God damn those things are cool. I want a Hound of Tindalos plushy
> 
> http://www.toyvault.com/cthulhu/Hound of Tindalos - Large.jpg


YES.

Omg that plush is amazing. ;3; Do want.


----------



## selkie (Aug 11, 2009)

X said:


> seriously, i have an entire encyclopedia on creatures like this.
> 
> my faves. are: Aitvaras, Amphiptere, and the FillyLoo (no links possible, ill use an encyclopedia description if requested.)



Please.
What is a FillyLoo? D: It sounds cute.


And, I say selkies. They're sirens that TURN INTO SEALS.


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 11, 2009)

selkie said:


> Please.
> What is a FillyLoo? D: It sounds cute.
> 
> 
> And, I say selkies. They're sirens that TURN INTO SEALS.



You _would_ pick that, wouldn't you. >8||||||

Also, goddamn your signature scared me for a moment.


----------



## selkie (Aug 11, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> You _would_ pick that, wouldn't you. >8||||||
> 
> Also, goddamn your signature scared me for a moment.



Teeheeeee. :E


----------



## Freedan (Aug 12, 2009)

hm.... obscure mythological creatures is a bit tricky since how obscure they are depends on the location 
but i have to go for lindworm http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lindworm
the Hecatonchires http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hecatonchires
Talos http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talos
Typhon http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typhon
Ymir http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ymer
Tezcatlipoca http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tezcatlipoca
and lastly NÃ¸kken (or nix to some) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nøkken

now i know most of these arent terribly obscure but they where the only ones i could think of right now and the are those i like that are obscure


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 14, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> YES.
> 
> Omg that plush is amazing. ;3; Do want.



I want it too, I really hope they have international shipping.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 14, 2009)

My favorite is definitely the Barghest.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Aug 14, 2009)

well there is the made up emblem of my home town, The Enfield Lion. It has the head and tail of a fox the top half of an eagle and the body of a lion. Its post to represent Queen Victoria.

http://www.enfieldartssupportservice.org.uk/images/Enfield beast.jpg


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 14, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I want it too, I really hope they have international shipping.


It looks like you can't buy stuff right off of their website anyways. :c How sad. 



Shenzebo said:


> My favorite is definitely the Barghest.


I like the Barghest, but I find it's always depicted so unimaginatively. 



Rebel-lion said:


> well there is the made up emblem of my home town, The Enfield Lion. It has the head and tail of a fox the top half of an eagle and the body of a lion. Its post to represent Queen Victoria.
> 
> http://www.enfieldartssupportservice.org.uk/images/Enfield beast.jpg


Woah that is cool. I wish my town had a sweetass emblem, instead we just have a lot of scary homeless people. :c


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 14, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> I like the Barghest, but I find it's always depicted so unimaginatively.


I'm actually (trying) to write a story about a Barghest who doesn't wish to harm anyone, but still brings bad luck wherever it goes. Quite sad, actually.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm actually (trying) to write a story about a Barghest who doesn't wish to harm anyone, but still brings bad luck wherever it goes. Quite sad, actually.



that dose sound sad, now im sad.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm actually (trying) to write a story about a Barghest who doesn't wish to harm anyone, but still brings bad luck wherever it goes. Quite sad, actually.



Barhgests vome from the depthds pof hell, just liker n-worders, tyhey never being good luck/


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm actually (trying) to write a story about a Barghest who doesn't wish to harm anyone, but still brings bad luck wherever it goes. Quite sad, actually.


That sounds pretty cool. I'm a sucker for tragic characters.



szopaw said:


> Barhgests vome from the depthds pof hell, just liker n-worders, tyhey never being good luck/



_Wat._


----------



## Thatch (Aug 14, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> _Wat._



totally


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 14, 2009)

The Squitten.

I think.

That's what's it's called, right?


----------



## Thatch (Aug 15, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> The Squitten.
> 
> I think.
> 
> That's what's it's called, right?



Oh god that was precious XD


----------

